# Omega 3 for dogs



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi My five year old boxer cross seems to be stiff after she rested from her long walk
I wondered can I give her human omega 3 supplements?
Thank you 
Diva


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi diva, your poor pup 

Yes, I did and do. Omega 3 is very important for stiff jointed dogs, as their diet may perhaps be deficient. Oily fish is great for them too, both will help with joints and coats. I'd Google the appropriate dose though, as too much can throw their hormones and immune system out. I use up to 55 mg combined EPA and DHA per pound of body weight. I also found buying the liquid was better than capsules. This is quite a good link http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/fish-oil-omega-3-dogs-safe/

I have very big and heavy woofs and I found that switching to the BARF diet (Google it!) Made a huge difference.

I hope that it helps x

/links


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Our 8 month old puppy  somehow jumped up on the table while we weren't there and scoffed a packet of my hubbies wellman boots vitamins!! Lol 

We called the vets and he said he would be fine- excitable and a bit crazy (which he was) he said the only bad vitamin for dogs was vitamin d. Sure omega 3 would be fine too but can always check with your vet.


----------



## hopespringseternal27 (Jul 21, 2014)

We give our 2 furry babies cod liver oil tablets on a daily basis. Coats are looking pretty good, and our 9 yr old lab was still able to jump 5ft dry stone walls today. I think you will be okay with omega 3 tablets. Try the forever living products, they do a good range of supplements.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

We give our pooch "Fishy's" made by Johnson's Veterinary Products once a day. They're little cubes of dried fish skin and rich in Omega 3 and 6. He LOVES them! You can get them cheaply from eBay or Amazon (www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-Fishys-chunks-natural-treat/dp/B00GNBQ3LU) x

/links


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

I give my Labradors high strength human cod liver oil & also high strength glucosamine, they also have magnetic collars which I got online which are meant to help with stiff joints


----------



## RonaldWatson (Jan 15, 2018)

I doubt that Omega3 which is intended for humans, will be useful for dogs. Can it be worth consulting in a veterinary clinic?


----------

